# Hanging drywall on ceilings were the walls are already drywalled



## destro (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm about to begin hanging drywall on the ceiling of a house, but the walls have already been hanged. So my question is what the best way to do this? Any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Brett K (Jun 6, 2013)

Ideally, you want to do ceilings first as it helps support the ceiling. I would just be certain to use glue and screws in this case.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Ideally the ceiling goes on first as has already been said. In your case, I'd throw in extra screws and carry on.....


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

As long as the joists are close (24" is bad), and you tape the corners solidly (paper tape only please!), then you should be fine. You might want to use setting compound in the corners to help strengthen those joints.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Usually you would do the lids first that way you can cut the sheets a little short cause the wall sheets will cover, so you won't have to fight the sheet if something is out of square.your way is fine but not so forgiving so you will have to cut a little tighter and hope nothing is out of square.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get a Oscillating multi-tool. cut about 9/16" all around the top of wall. it will be messy, but will go quickly.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Hate to say this Fixn it, but that really isn't going to help you much. The whole point of putting in the ceiling drywall first is that you can secure it tightly to the ceiling, the press the wall drywall up into it. If you cut like you did, there will be a slight gap, even if only 1/16" of an inch, so the wall drywall still will not be supporting the ceiling. You haven't done any harm, just wasted some time I think.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> Hate to say this Fixn it, but that really isn't going to help you much. The whole point of putting in the ceiling drywall first is that you can secure it tightly to the ceiling, the press the wall drywall up into it. If you cut like you did, there will be a slight gap, even if only 1/16" of an inch, so the wall drywall still will not be supporting the ceiling. You haven't done any harm, just wasted some time I think.


being in an old house = nothing is square anymore, if it ever was. i have gaps like those. when i mud, i pack mud into the gaps, then tape. this gives all the support needed. 

sides, isn't there supposed to be a little "give" up in the corner, to allow for building movement. don't fasten the ceiling DW closer than 10-12" to the corner.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

If what you're saying is true, there's still no reason to do all that cutting. And you're confusing "give" with support. The side wall supporting drywall supports the ceiling without actually without requiring any screws fof attachment - that's the whole point.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The fasteners may be omitted in the ceiling perimeter because wood moves with seasonal changes; fig.2- http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

As per code; http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf At 4.6. ceiling before wall or cut wall shorter and fill gap for contact as in 4.6.7.1+2. Floated corners at 4.9.2.2. ASK LOCAL AHJ. 

For truss up-lift also; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/

Gary


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

If your really worried about it, add parameter diaphragm blocking around the whole room. This way you can get better screwing.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

If you really think about it, in a large room, the boards in the middle don't have walls holding up the edges.


----------

